# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Problimatismos gia to netmod

## profitis

Geia xara !


Exo ena problima se sxesi me tin apostasi tis pio kontinis tilefonikis mprizas  opou briskete kai to netmod...I apostasi einai 12m kai pros to paron mpeno akoma me pstn kai to aplo modem...

ti  na kano gia na seindeso to netmod me to pc????????

skeftika i na balo ena esoteriko isdn 128 kai me to aplo kalodio na mpeno

i na trabikso me ena til kalodio os to pc na sindeso to netmod kai ena allo na girnai piso sto tilefono....


Den tha exo omos apolies me 12m til kalodio?

----------


## sdikr

Το γνωστο τηλεφωνικο καλωδιο εχει δυο ζευγη, περνεις το ενα και πηγαινεις το ISDN σημα εκει που θα μπει το netmod και επιστροφη απο μια αναλογικη πισω στο μερος που ειναι το αλλο τηλεφωνο,  τα 12μ δεν θα σου φερουν καποιο προβλημα εκτος αν το καλωδιο εχει προβλημα.

προσωπικα το ειχα και δουλευα για 2 χρονια ετσι με το απλο  καλωδιο χωρις προβλημα, τωρα λογο adsl εβαλα ενα utp ωστε να εχω και 2 ζευγη ελευθερα μελοντικα.
φιλικα

----------


## jimpas

Μήπως σου είναι εύκολο να εξηγήσεις αναλυτικά τι έκανες μιας και εγώ θέλω να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο για DSL. Βέβαια έχω και κατανεμητές και έχει μπερδευτεί λίγο η ιστορία  8O  :?

----------

